# [ot][kde][conf] taskbar/kicker

## coyote01

gdzie można ustawić żeby zminimalizowane programy na pasku były wyświetlane wyłacznie jako ikona + tekst, a nie jako przycisk którego wygląd zależy od używanego stylu?

czyli jak z takiego zrobic taki :Question: 

----------

## cichy

Zainstaluj mtaskbar. Znajdziesz to na kde-look.org (nie ma chyba jeszcze tego w portage):

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=16261

Przykladowy zrzut:

http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=18713290924266b13b29832&p=screen

Pozdrawiam

----------

## totencham

Spróbowałem i ... oniemiałem! takie coś powinno być w standardowym kde! I nie chodzi mi tu tylko o brak "ramki", a o ten efekt z podglądem okna, tego mi brakowało.

----------

## coyote01

instalowalem z tego ebuilda: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=83975 ale niestety nie dziala  :Sad: 

totencham jak to odpaliles?

----------

## totencham

klikasz prawym przyciskiem na taskbarze i wywalasz aplet taskbar, po czym w ten sam sposób dodajesz aplet Taskbar v2.

Bardzo ładna rzecz, tylko właśnie zobaczyłem jak kde przez to spowolniło...

----------

## coyote01

znalazlem, ale dzieki za odpowiedz  :Smile: 

----------

## coyote01

efekt podgladu okna jest troche denerwujacy, fajny by byl gdyby sie pojawial po pownej chwili od najechania, a nie odrazu

idac dalej z modyfikacjami kickera polecam jeden z ponizszych apletow:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45760

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=82040

zmieniaja one okienka z wirtualnymi pulpitami

----------

## _troll_

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> efekt podgladu okna jest troche denerwujacy, fajny by byl gdyby sie pojawial po pownej chwili od najechania, a nie odrazu
> 
> idac dalej z modyfikacjami kickera polecam jeden z ponizszych apletow:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45760
> ...

 nie uzywac drugiego z kde-3.4 .... probuja namierzyc bug'a  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## zieloo

Można się również zainteresować kde-misc/kooldock...

----------

## cichy

 *totencham wrote:*   

> Bardzo ładna rzecz, tylko właśnie zobaczyłem jak kde przez to spowolniło...

 

Czym to sie objawia? Ja u siebie tego nie zauwazylem (chociaz trzeba przyznac ze mam to cos w konfiguracji minimalnej, tzn. bez miniaturek okien).

[ot] troll: czyzbys przesiadal sie na kde?  :Wink:  [/ot]

Wczoraj probowalem zainstalowac kpager-0.6. Kompilowalem z palca (trzeba bylo troche pogrzebac sie w ./configure). Skompilowalo sie, zainstalowalo i... "Aplet KPager2 nie został znaleziony. Proszę sprawdzić instalację." Ubilem kickera, ponownie go uruchomilem i aplet sie odpalil. Wyglada OK ale sposob odpalania go jest nie do przyjecia. Dzisiaj sprobowalem uzyc ebuild'a z bugs.gentoo.org (przy okazji na stronie zauwazylem ze nie tylko u mnie sa takie cyrki na kde-3.4 ale innych pomyslów jak restart kickera narazie nie ma) i efekt byl ten sam. Chyba trzeba poczekac na nowsza wersje apletu lub kickera.

Przy okazji uwaga do ebuilda: przydaloby sie go uzaleznic od USE="-arts" przy uzyciu opcji  --without-arts.

No coz, sprobuje sie pobawic tym w weekend, teraz trzeba dobrac regulator LQR na jutrzejsza laborke... :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## _troll_

 *cichy wrote:*   

> [ot] troll: czyzbys przesiadal sie na kde?  [/ot]

 tylko jak mi najdzie ochota na spowolnienie systemu  :Wink: ))

Ale jak po 'bugsach' widac - nachodzi raz na jakis czas regularnie  :Smile: 

 *cichy wrote:*   

> Wczoraj probowalem zainstalowac kpager-0.6. Kompilowalem z palca (trzeba bylo troche pogrzebac sie w ./configure). Skompilowalo sie, zainstalowalo i... "Aplet KPager2 nie został znaleziony. Proszę sprawdzić instalację." Ubilem kickera, ponownie go uruchomilem i aplet sie odpalil. Wyglada OK ale sposob odpalania go jest nie do przyjecia. Dzisiaj sprobowalem uzyc ebuild'a z bugs.gentoo.org (przy okazji na stronie zauwazylem ze nie tylko u mnie sa takie cyrki na kde-3.4 ale innych pomyslów jak restart kickera narazie nie ma) i efekt byl ten sam. Chyba trzeba poczekac na nowsza wersje apletu lub kickera.
> 
> Przy okazji uwaga do ebuilda: przydaloby sie go uzaleznic od USE="-arts" przy uzyciu opcji  --without-arts.

 hmmmm - ale mowisz ze nie dziala bez arts, czy jak? Juz ktorys ebuild do kde poprawialem / gadalem z developerami programow o latke, bo domyslnie zaje**** kdevelop nie _mysli_ i wali zaleznosci od arts(*). Mozesz rozwinac z czym problem?

(*) domyslnie to cudowne IDE zaklada, ze KDE ma arts i nalezy je uwzglednic w configure. Totalnym 'szczytem' bylo, jak okazalo sie ze configure redhat-artwork (zbioru grafik / widgetow) wywalal sie, gdy kde bylo skompilowane bez arts.... zalatane przez kogos dwa tygodnie temu.... KDevelop sucks.... albo ludzie, ktorzy w nim pisza - sam nie wiem co gorsze  :Wink: 

PS. Po przejsciu na te cudowne meta-pakiety, devsi KDE w gentoo maja tyle roboty, ze niepredko nowosci dojda do portage.... Na razie mecza sie z zaleznosciami. Chetnych zapraszam do zglaszania raportow na bugs.gentoo.org .

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## cichy

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> hmmmm - ale mowisz ze nie dziala bez arts, czy jak? Juz ktorys ebuild do kde poprawialem / gadalem z developerami programow o latke, bo domyslnie zaje**** kdevelop nie _mysli_ i wali zaleznosci od arts(*). Mozesz rozwinac z czym problem?
> 
> 

 

Problem jest dalej ten sam: nie dziala tak jak trzeba...  :Sad: 

Chodzilo mi o to ze akurat ten aplet da sie skompilowac bez arts.

Zedytowalem ebuilda:

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit kde eutils

need-kde 3.3

MY_PV="${PV/a/}"

MY_P="${PN}-${MY_PV}"

DESCRIPTION="Powerfull Pager for KDE"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.uni-weimar.de/~wolff3/"

SRC_URI="http://www.uni-weimar.de/%7Ewolff3/kdelook/${MY_P}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE="opengl"

S="${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}"

DOCS="AUTHORS ChangeLog INSTALL NEWS REDME TODO"

RDEPEND="opengl? ( x11-misc/3ddesktop )"

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

        cd ${S}

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PN}-desktop.patch

}

src_compile() {

        useq arts       && myconf="$myconf --without-arts"

        kde_src_compile

}

  

```

i "dziala" bez arts. Tzn. dalej nie dziala na 3.4.0.

BTW Chyba trzeba zalozyc jakies konto na bugs'ach...

Pozdrawiam

----------

## totencham

 *cichy wrote:*   

>  *totencham wrote:*   Bardzo ładna rzecz, tylko właśnie zobaczyłem jak kde przez to spowolniło... 
> 
> Czym to sie objawia? Ja u siebie tego nie zauwazylem (chociaz trzeba przyznac ze mam to cos w konfiguracji minimalnej, tzn. bez miniaturek okien).

 

Taka na przykład myszka ma czasem lagi (  :Wink:  ), pulpity wolniej się przełączają i generalnie czuć atmosferę wolności (heh).

----------

## cichy

kpager2 zadzialal mi na kde 3.4.0. Trzeba bylo troche kombinacji:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=82040

Moglby to ktos sprawdzic??

Pozdrawiam

----------

## coyote01

u mnie nie dziala (0.6.0a dzialal):

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kpager2-0.6.0b.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kpager2-0.6.0b/work

/usr/portage-moj/kde-misc/kpager2/kpager2-0.6.0b.ebuild: line 28: cd: /var/tmp/portage/kpager2-0.6.0b/work/kpager2-0.6.0b: No such file or directory

 * Applying kpager2-desktop.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

/usr/portage/eclass/kde.eclass: line 82: cd: /var/tmp/portage/kpager2-0.6.0b/work/kpager2-0.6.0b: No such file or directory

/usr/portage/eclass/kde.eclass: line 82: cd: /var/tmp/portage/kpager2-0.6.0b/work/kpager2-0.6.0b: No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: kde-misc/kpager2-0.6.0b failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 133, Exitcode 1

!!! no configure script found, generation unsuccessful

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## cichy

 *coyote01 wrote:*   

> u mnie nie dziala (0.6.0a dzialal):
> 
> ```
> >>> Source unpacked.
> 
> ...

 

To moja wina. Przekombinowalem z nazwa. Zmien nazwe ebuildu na kpager2-0.6.0.ebuild, ponownie wygeneruj plik digest i powinno pojsc. Sorki.

Uwagi:

Jak ktos nie chce wsparcia dla 3ddesktop to USE="-opengl"

USE="-arts" pozwoli na kompilacje pager'a na kde bez arts, w innym przypadku sie wywali podczas kompilacji.

Pozdrawiam

----------

